# Welche Angelschnur???



## Wäger (22. April 2008)

Sers Angler!
Ich hab mal ne wichtige Frage:
Ich habe sehr viele gute ruten von meinem Vater bekommen weil der nicht mehr oft ins Angeln geht.Die liegen jetzt schon 4 Jahre herum ---> Die Schnur is ziemlich am A.....  Ich will mir aber keine geflochtene drauftun sonder monofile! Und weil es 4 Ruten sind soll es auch nicht eine besonders teure Schnur sein. Ich stell mir so ungerfähr 150m bis 5 euro vor.
Habt ihr vllt irgendwelche Schnur-Tipps oder wisst Angebote?

Danke schon einmal im Voraus
Wäger


----------



## Karpfencrack (22. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

was sind deine zielfische 
welche rolle(n) hast du
in welcher etfernung angelst du
....
....


----------



## Wäger (22. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Sers
Also Zielfische sind Karpfen und Aal
Ich angle in kurzen entfernungen.


----------



## Franky (22. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Viel Schnur für ganz wenig Geld, die auch noch einigermaßen taugt? Da fällt mir nur die Dreamline Super Touch ein! Eine 0,30 mm sollte dicke ausreichen - die Kilometerspule liegt bei ca. 13 €...


----------



## Dirk30 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Entweder die [SIZE=+1]Quattron PT von Quamtum 300m, 0.309mm für 11,49 € oder 
die [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Platinium Royal von Balzer 300m, 0,30mm für 10,89 €
[/SIZE]


----------



## this (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Ich find die Platinum Royal von Balzer auch recht gut. Hab ich auf der Feeder drauf.


----------



## bazawe (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Schließe mich @Franky an, die Super-Touch ist wirklich eine Topschnur noch dazu für den Preis.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Franky (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

@ Bazawe:
Naja, eine Top-Schnur ist es wirklich nur im Preisvergleich. Für mich selbst kommt die nur in Bereichen in Frage, wo die Überlebenschancen eher "niedrig" ausfallen und der Einsatz eher selten ist, wie z.B. beim Pilken in der Ostsee (0,35 mm) oder noch seltener beim Brandungsangeln (0,30 mm). Im Süßwasser habe ich ausschließlich andere Monos im Einsatz (Siglon V Premium und Magicsoft, Quattron PT, Platil Souverän, Stroft GTM).


----------



## Yoshi (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Also auch wenn mich hier gleich einige zerreißen werden, aber ich habe mir mal zum Spaß bei Fressnapf (die haben ja mittlerweile auch eine Mini-Angelecke) die dort angebotene Billigschnur gekauft (500m für 2,99.-). Und was soll ich sagen, die Schnur hat mich total überrascht! Habe sie mir in 18er und 22er geholt, schon etliche Karpfen und andere Fische damit gefangen und bin voll zufrieden. Sie ähnelt der Technium von Shimano (ja,ja, gewagter Vergleich), ist jedoch nicht ganz so steif und von der Farbe her fast gleich.


----------



## BarbenMeister (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Du kannst selbst mit der billigsten Schnur heute nichts mehr verkehrt machen. Ich selber fische seit Jahren intensiv mit "Billig-Schnüren" und bin voll zufrieden. Billige Schnüre haben den Vorteil, dass sie oft sehr geschmeidig sind. Teure Schüre sind meist sehr hart und nicht so abriebsfest.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Moin !! Ich nehme auch nur noch Billigschnur aus dem Baumarkt... 500m 2,95 € ..und Probleme hab ich damit noch nie gehabt.... eine Saison halten die immer und dann werden sie halt gewechselt


----------



## BarbenMeister (24. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin !! Ich nehme auch nur noch Billigschnur aus dem Baumarkt... 500m 2,95 € ..und Probleme hab ich damit noch nie gehabt.... eine Saison halten die immer und dann werden sie halt gewechselt



Ich hoffe duch, dass das wenigstens Angelschnur ist und keine "Dekoschnur". Davon würde ich nämlich abraten. aber wo bekommt man im Baumarkt Angelschnur???


----------



## Schwarzwusel (24. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*



BarbenMeister schrieb:


> aber wo bekommt man im Baumarkt Angelschnur???


Moin !! Bei uns in Schlewig Holstein in jedem Max Bahr.... und nicht nur Schnur ...auch """viel""" Zubehör


----------



## dr.zeto (25. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Also, ich selbst habe ziemlich gute Erfahrungen mit der ULTRA von Gigafish gemacht. Die Schnur hat eine recht hohe Abriebfestigkeit wie ich finde. Leider ist sie manchmal etwas zu "steif" für meinen Geschmack. Mag aber auch daran liegen, daß ich nicht so oft mit Monofiler in Feld ziehe sondern in der Powerline von Gigafish eine für meine Ansprüche sehr gute Geflochtene gefunden habe...

Prinzipiell spricht meines Erachtens aber auch nichts gegen Billig-Schnüre. Habe die z.B. von Lidl mal getestet in 22er Mono. Sehr weich, hat aber auch recht viel Dehnung. Manchmal ist genau diese Eigenschaft ja gefragt. Die ULTRA hat recht wenig Dehnung. Vielleicht daher auch die Steifheit...


----------



## Tom112 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Hallo also mein Tip ist von Sänger Anaconda "Extreme Line"
Die 400 Meterrolle kostet 9,95 in den Stäken von 0,22 -0,35
Gibt bei Askari auch noch in anderen abmassungen und stärken.
Die hab ich auf meinen Karpfenruten drauf und auch ein Angelfreund von mir! Und wir haben nur guter erfahrungen mit gemacht!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

..ich nehme die 0,30er soft als hauptschnur und die 0,28er ultra als vorfachschnur,,,beide von BK-Gigafish. bin voll mit zufrieden ! 
:vik:


----------



## megger (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Zebco Topic, seit Jahren vollstens zufrieden! Und kostet wirklich nicht die Welt.


Petri


Megger


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Meine Favoriten für Monos sind die Balzer Platinum Royal und die Berkley Trilene Sensation


----------



## Khaane (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur???*

Ich würde dem Threadstarter empfehlen die Schnurlaufröllchen nachzuölen, bevor er überhaupt neue Schnur aufzieht.

Wenn ein guter Lauf dort nicht gewährleistet ist, dann kann man auch die neueste und beste Schnur nach 1-2 mal fische, völlig vergessen.

Von Billigschnüren halte ich persönlich überhaupt nichts, gerade die Baumarktschnüre sind fragwürdig, wenn sie nicht von einem Markenhersteller stammen.|uhoh:

Siehe LIDL-Schnur, da gibts auch einige Spezis die die Schnur tatsächlich empfehlen..........deshalb sollte man die Tipps und Empfehlungen im Forum teilweise anzweifeln.#d

PS:  Habe mir diverse Rollen Sufix Magic Touch zugelegt für 4-6 € die Großspule und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser.


----------

